
Ask HN: Is there a legal way to get paid for social engineering? - wand3r
There are various websites, bug&#x2F;exploit payouts, contests and other prizes for technical security bypassing. Is there a way as an individual to get paid for auditing security or otherwise winning prize money for primarily using social engineering?
======
twobyfour
Join a pen testing firm?

